# 1962 Impala Convert.



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i just got my models i ordered im starting with a 1962 impala... i just did the engine but thats all for right now... i dont have any paint with me but i have some on da way... im planning on building the model without paint... ill prolly paint it when i know how everything goes together... does anyone have pics of another 1962 impala already built it would help.... thanks


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here's a pic of one almost done.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 11 2005, 07:28 PM
> * Here's a pic of one almost done.
> [snapback]2840603[/snapback]​*


very nice i need some suspension pics....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you should really paint it..that's the fun part!!

here's one of ours..


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice did it come with all those chrome? i wanna make a 62 model as soon as i can find one 

im just wondering how did u get all those chrome?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 11 2005, 08:57 PM
> *nice did it come with all those chrome? i wanna make a 62 model as soon as i can find one
> 
> im just wondering how did u get all those chrome?
> [snapback]2840749[/snapback]​*


doesn't come with chrome. gotta get it chrome plated.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> *doesn't come with chrome. gotta get it chrome plated. *


u can chrome plastic?


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

damn your models are tight 1ofaknd


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 11 2005, 09:56 PM
> *u can chrome plastic?
> [snapback]2840945[/snapback]​*


of course you can. you can chrome plate it, gold plate it...anodize it...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

All those 62's arent 1ofaknds...matter of fact that last one...the orange and gold withy patterns...is our homie Mr. Biggs.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i cant wait till i buy one...it looks fun...just i have a hard time understanding how the motors and everything works...iv went to mads but didnt really get alot from there....kinda confuzing for me lol


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

hey 1ofaknd... one word... wow.... :0 :0 :0 .... the problem is im in iceland.... no where to chrome peices.... also the only way to paint my models is gunna be with spray paint... i ordered some dupli-color spray cans.. i dont know what primer or clear to use.... also i think i might only paint the body a nice color... ill probably do the undercarriage black like a daily....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ima work on it some more tomorrow... any suggestions for da engine.. color?.... what to paint it with?...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2005, 10:17 PM
> *hey 1ofaknd... one word... wow....  :0  :0  :0 .... the problem is im in iceland.... no where to chrome peices.... also the only way to paint my models is gunna be with spray paint... i ordered some dupli-color spray cans.. i dont know what primer or clear to use.... also i think i might only paint the body a nice color... ill probably do the undercarriage black like a daily....
> [snapback]2840990[/snapback]​*


1low...your crazy!!

and cadi luva...if you have a hard time getting supplies or accessories where your at....then http://www.scalelows.com is your answer!! we'll have paint supplies soon, but if you need them now hit me up!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 11 2005, 10:06 PM
> *1low...your crazy!![snapback]2841103[/snapback]​*



:dunno:






:0 Now I see! Correction....ALL OF THOSE 62'S ARENT 1OFAKNDS...THE LAST ONE (YELLOW, ORANGE AND GOLD WITH PATTERNS IS OUR HOMIE BIGGS.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks good homie uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

what does bare metal foil look like?.. chrome foil?..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 12 2005, 01:09 PM
> *what does bare metal foil look like?.. chrome foil?..
> [snapback]2842615[/snapback]​*


sorta. it's REALLY thin and it has a sticky side. so you rub it onto your trim then trim off the excess. works great.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

thanks... now i get it... i was wondering how to chrome the trim.. ima have to order some when i get into painting my model... here are some progress pics... i built and set up da rear end... lemme know what you guys think....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

is that suspension glued in already?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 12 2005, 02:10 PM
> *is that suspension glued in already?
> [snapback]2842858[/snapback]​*


i dont get it?... i had to glue da suspension together how i want it... the kit brings every little thing apart even da springs and the a-arms come apart.... oooh i get it... yea i already glued everything together.. but i can just take everything apart easy..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good thing your not painting it...you wanna paint the parts BEFORE you put it together, lol.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

how did you make in on three-wheel motion?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2005, 03:27 PM
> *good thing your not painting it...you wanna paint the parts BEFORE you put it together, lol.
> [snapback]2843099[/snapback]​*


yeah, that's kind of what i was getting at


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Mar 12 2005, 06:27 PM
> *how did you make in on three-wheel motion?
> [snapback]2843346[/snapback]​*


i dunno... i just put the suspension pieces the same way they would be on a real car.. except i dont need chains or actual pumps and batteries... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Mar 12 2005, 07:27 PM
> *how did you make in on three-wheel motion?
> [snapback]2843346[/snapback]​*


like this!!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i realized i over did the a-arms... so i took the front end apart and redid it... i think it looks for realistic now... i added the rear shocks and reinforced the differential.... i also took off the chrome intakes from the engine i put the original carb... ooh and i had to make brakes the kit doesnt come with anything of the sort...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that car looks bad ass already homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice and it stands like that all the time? thats nice...i had one of them homie cars that i cut up and make it raise in the corner for a 3wheeler...it was pretty cool


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

yes it stands all day like that... i use krazy glue.. i dont know of anything else i can use... and i built the undercarriage unside down like in the pics and let it dry.. after it dries i add a lil extra... the good thing is the pieces come apart with a little force....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

wussup everyone... i took the car apart this morning.. im going to paint the undercarriage black... hopefully it dont come out fucked up... next time i will paint first while the pieces are attached to the holders.. i cant even put it back together because i want to paint da stacks the same color as the ride....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i couldnt wait for the paint .. i just painted the coils black.. i also found some metal i could make the pistons out of.. let me know wut you think...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some new pics...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Now how you gonna paint the car? Your supposed to paint the car FIRST....then do all the trim.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

howd you make them cylinders?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Mar 16 2005, 05:22 PM
> *howd you make them cylinders?
> [snapback]2860073[/snapback]​*




I sell complete cylinder sets. Coil over and coil under with real springs from 6 inch to 16 inch in 1/24th scale and 6-24 inch in 1/18th scale.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 16 2005, 05:17 PM
> *Now how you gonna paint the car? Your supposed to paint the car FIRST....then do all the trim.
> [snapback]2860055[/snapback]​*


paint the car before the trim?... ooh ok... ima paint the ride black so i didnt think the chrome paint would show through on top of black paint... i was thinkin of just taping it up now and painting it black...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Mar 16 2005, 05:22 PM
> *howd you make them cylinders?
> [snapback]2860073[/snapback]​*


you wouldnt believe me if i told you... 1low64 can you post pics of the stuff you sell?...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

pics of the interior...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

added the muffler pipes...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

im almost done painting.. will post pics s0on...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lookin pretty darn good so far


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

finished the paint... i used just reg. black spray can.. but the flakes came from a lil trick i discovered... and i wasted almost a whole can of clear...


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Whats the trick?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

does anyone have any tips or tricks on ways that i could paint the spokes black?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Mar 17 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Whats the trick?
> [snapback]2864632[/snapback]​*


the can of chrome spray paint i bought spreads flake-like glitter every where... so i painted the ride black and wen i wanted to flake it i sprayed the chrome paint in the air... and the flakes landed on it... kinda ghetto but it werked....


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

good idea


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

almost done... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

lets see some pics


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

Done... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:wave: whats up Jevries uffin:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

damn that is hot is that really your first model?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks really good! did u tape up that stripe going across the side?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 18 2005, 04:22 AM
> *:wave: whats up Jevries uffin:
> [snapback]2867560[/snapback]​*



Eveyrhtings cool around here working on lot's of stuff.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: any new updates uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

LOOK'S GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

IF YOU PUT SOME BLACK SPOKE'S IT WILL LOOK LIKE THAT ONE IN LIL JOHN'S VIDEO ROLL CALL.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 19 2005, 09:28 PM
> *looks really good! did u tape up that stripe going across the side?
> [snapback]2874520[/snapback]​*


yes this really is my first model... and i did tape the sides theres pictures of it on the previous pages... i did the sides first then i painted the body afterward... i tried to post pics of everything...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 20 2005, 03:37 AM
> *IF YOU PUT SOME BLACK SPOKE'S IT WILL LOOK LIKE THAT ONE IN LIL JOHN'S VIDEO ROLL CALL.
> [snapback]2875732[/snapback]​*


yea i realized i couldn take the spinners of these rims after i had ordered them... i will prolly purchase some different rims later on... if anyone wants any specific picture just let me know...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

need help..which to start next?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

save that 58 until you get some foil. Do the 57 since you just done that Impala


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

does the 63 have any value for collection?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

no


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 21 2005, 04:32 PM
> *no
> [snapback]2883389[/snapback]​*


lol... i think ima do the 63 i dont care to have it.. i wanna save the 57 for foil also... does anyone have pics of a 57 already done up?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

DO THE 63' NEXT. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

thanks for everyones help and suggestions.. i will be starting a new topic soon with my next model... :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 21 2005, 05:37 PM
> *lol... i think ima do the 63 i dont care to have it.. i wanna save the 57 for foil also... does anyone have pics of a 57 already done up?
> [snapback]2883427[/snapback]​*


here is a nice 57....


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

NICE uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 21 2005, 10:01 PM
> *here is a nice 57....
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! love the detail....


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Those are 2 different cars by 2 different people.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

YEP THEY LOOK THE SAME KINDA.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 22 2005, 12:03 AM
> *Those are 2 different cars by 2 different people.
> [snapback]2885827[/snapback]​*


heh..i figured nobody here would notice it, lmao


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 20 2005, 12:40 AM
> *:thumbsup: any new updates uffin:
> [snapback]2875355[/snapback]​*


I will have a new update on friday so make sure to check out my website. I will be gone for a month going to the orient for business and pleasure.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

chris they sell rims that the spokes and the dish are 2 sepperate pieces... they also sell pegasus ones that the front spokes and dish are together and the back spokes are sepperate and the spinner comes off too.... its way diff to finally build a model car for looks huh... 10 years ago fucking around with juice on them and on the lexus rc...lol... for those rims try using a black sharpie i heard people on here say they used them before n it looks anodized... i never tried it... oh and i dont know if u've heard but fat chik is in the hospital he broke 9 ribs and punctured a lung... he was in his moms 05 vett and lost control in the rain and hit a tree...but that model car came out clean


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 22 2005, 12:01 PM
> *chris they sell rims that the spokes and the dish are 2 sepperate pieces... they also sell pegasus ones that the front spokes and dish are together and the back spokes are sepperate and the spinner comes off too.... its way diff to finally build a model car for looks huh... 10 years ago fucking around with juice on them and on the lexus rc...lol... for those rims try using a black sharpie i heard people on here say they used them before n it looks anodized... i never tried it... oh and i dont know if u've heard but fat chik is in the hospital he broke 9 ribs and punctured a lung... he was in his moms 05 vett and lost control in the rain and hit a tree...but that model car came out clean
> [snapback]2888563[/snapback]​*


i still got dat rc i think... black sharpie eh?... will try it.. fat chick is a dumbass wtf... wuts the number to his room n shyt?... what kind of rims are those that are seperate like that? can you post a pic of them?... why dont you make a topic of ur models.. you always had some tyte 1's...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 22 2005, 01:15 AM
> *I will have a new update on friday so make sure to check out my website. I will be gone for a month going to the orient for business and pleasure.
> [snapback]2886398[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 22 2005, 01:19 PM
> *i still got dat rc i think... black sharpie eh?... will try it.. fat chick is a dumbass wtf... wuts the number to his room n shyt?... what kind of rims are those that are seperate like that? can you post a pic of them?... why dont you make a topic of ur models.. you always had some tyte 1's...
> [snapback]2888961[/snapback]​*


i cant get around the fucken spinner... i was lookin at the rims dat come seperate n shyt an dey a lil bigger den these dey look like 15's or 14's....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 22 2005, 03:01 AM
> *here is a nice 57....
> 
> 
> ...


damn is that mariner blue?... thats what color mine is with a white top .. 
and looks to be a big 1:12 57 where did you get those tires? i want something that will look like that .. my rims are 1/10 pegasus and they look like dubs on the car... but i havent found correct tires so i havent chased down anything to use for the correct barrels ..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 22 2005, 02:03 AM
> *Those are 2 different cars by 2 different people.
> [snapback]2885827[/snapback]​*


wow, i didn't know my car looked like that before i finished it? lol

thanks for the compliment...


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn dog that 62 is bad that came out nice I want to know how did you make it do 3 wheel motion like that, The 57 Bel Air Is bad to I like that color, Ill put my models up that I have I have a 61" chevy Impala ragtop yellow on white that was my 3 car I built then I have a 64" impala I painted it all gold, Then theres a 63 that Im working on right now its almost done Ill put the pictures up soon.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

'Brain Damage' has been sittin on my shelf for about 6 months now... i though it was time for some updates... i re-did the front suspension.. i also gave it black dishes... lemme know what ya think.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really cool you made all these pics for your Fotki album!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

how dp you make the car stay in three well with out a moter on
:biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my first attempt to duplicate one of my car club members deuce... :biggrin:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

lookz good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

where's the white on the side trim?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2005, 08:02 PM~4193381
> *where's the white on the side trim?
> *


"shit! i knew i forgot something." :biggrin:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

WHERE IS THE BEST SITE 2 GET PARTS?(THATS NOT TO EXPENSIVE.)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TexasSwangaz_@Nov 12 2005, 08:41 PM~4193943
> *WHERE IS THE BEST SITE 2 GET PARTS?(THATS NOT TO EXPENSIVE.)
> *


you got it in your signature


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2005, 04:02 PM~4193381
> *where's the white on the side trim?
> *



Thanks, I guess I'll fix it at my 2nd attemp. Not much of a model builder, I normally build the real cars but I like to paint them models... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 12 2005, 02:52 PM~4192728
> *Here's my first attempt to duplicate one of my car club members deuce... :biggrin:
> *


clean build


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very clean ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

nice model... how did you paint it and what colour did you choose


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the props... I used duplicolor cashmere beige and top it with Futura Floor Wax for the clear. :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

so i finally got my display cases so muh builds wouldnt get fuked up wit dust.. and i dropped this bitch.. fuuuuukk.. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

dam!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ouch! 

did anything break or does it just need put back together?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2006, 10:48 PM~4541379
> *ouch!
> 
> did anything break or does it just need put back together?
> *


luckily nothing broke.. it just came completely apart.. ill put it back together in a couple of days.. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 3 2006, 05:13 PM~4542150
> *luckily nothing broke.. it just came completely apart.. ill put it back together in a couple of days..
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that was close :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 3 2006, 08:13 PM~4542150
> *luckily nothing broke.. it just came completely apart.. ill put it back together in a couple of days..
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DE.....PINGA. that was close


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 3 2006, 11:18 AM~4539591
> *so i finally got my display cases so muh builds wouldnt get fuked up wit dust.. and i dropped this bitch.. fuuuuukk..  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


That sucks :tears:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight its back.. remember its muh first build.. it was kinda sloppy..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

fixed da pics.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It's back and better than ever! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

62


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 13 2006, 02:59 AM~4835690
> *It's back and better than ever! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks P.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------

